# How long before fully grown?



## fuhreakz (Dec 5, 2010)

So I've had my cichlids since August 2010. They went from a 40 gal breeder (That cracked) to a 45 gallon tank of the same length 36".

I cycled my tank with 3 Mel Auratus, one didn't make it. After the cycle I added:

2 Kenyi
1 Pearly White Zebra
2 Ruby Red Zebras
2 Perlmut

The Pearly white zebra has reached about 4" in length. 1 of the Auratus has plumped up nicely just over 4 inches but the other (the male) is still only 3.5" length. The male Kenyi I have is about 3.5" whereas the female Kenyi has hit the 4" mark. My female perlmutt is very close to 4" in length now but the male is only about 3".

I feed my fish NLS cichlid pellets and once a week throw in some defrosted frozen brine shrimp or some blanched zucchini on other days.

I'm a little worried that the amount of rock work I have in my tank may be stunting the fishes growth.

They are being moved to a 75 gallon tank shortly but shouldn't they still grow in the 45?

When I bought the fish, they were all about 2-2.5" in length.


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

I don't think there is anything wrong with your growth rate.

For reference, I bought yellow Labs and aceis at 1-1.5" in Noveber, 2009. Today, more than a year later, my largest acei is ~4-4.5", and my largest lab is ~3.5-4". In March 2010, I bought my rusties, giant dems, and albinos. The largest of each of those is around the same size as the labs.

My fish do not look like full grown full bodied adults. I go to fish stores to look at the adult mbuna to remind myself this every once in a while, because its hard to tell if your fish are growing when you look at them every day. They're still growing though.

Your fish should still grow in the smaller tank as long as you keep the water quality good (lots of water changes). But, they should grow faster in a larger tank, not only because there is more water to dilute pollutants, but also more space (so less stress).


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Not to mention that the auratus and kenyi won't be suitable for even your 75g tank. Especially with a 1m:1f ratio. Each needs at least 1m:7+f and would be best in a 6'+ long tank. And even then, you'd be very lucky to have both species co-exist there.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

That sounds like a good growth rate to me.


----------



## fuhreakz (Dec 5, 2010)

dielikemoviestars said:


> Not to mention that the auratus and kenyi won't be suitable for even your 75g tank. Especially with a 1m:1f ratio. Each needs at least 1m:7+f and would be best in a 6'+ long tank. And even then, you'd be very lucky to have both species co-exist there.


Thanks for your opinion... We'll see what happens......


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Could hardly detect that sarcasm :lol:


----------



## fuhreakz (Dec 5, 2010)

dielikemoviestars said:


> Could hardly detect that sarcasm :lol:


Yah I see everyone talking about how difficult both types of fish can be.

Just to let you know, there are a total of 4F Kenyi an 1M. But I'm sticking with just the 2 Auratus for now since they have been in the tank the longest.

But since I'm new to the whole african cichlid scene I'd like to see what happens. Plus the pearl zebra that I have is the alpha male of my tank. Both the Kenyi and auratus fear him. I also have 4 Mpanga in the tank as well 1M 3F (1 died)


----------

